# H1B CAP delays



## Gundoc (May 10, 2016)

Morning all, My employer to be applied during this years H1B cap period and we made it through the 'lottery' to get in for processing.
in may we got notice that the case had been transferred to another office, it seems to be taking forever. The attorney who is dealing with it initially said that each phase was around 8 weeks, and that we would have an answer on the visa approx 3 months before it became 'live' (01 Oct).
its now less than 2 months until it goes live and we've heard nothing!

anyone else on this years cap program? have you heard anything?


----------

